# when i think you train hoppers



## socialjustice911 (Mar 26, 2010)

well i love all kinds of music and some everyone hear will probably not care about but i dont care.
so anyways their is this song by a band named thursday and the song is called Running from the rain and it allways reminds me of this web site and all the traveling hobos and scavengers i live vicariously through. keep riding my friends and stay alive!!




:arrgh:
social


----------



## stanktank (Apr 13, 2010)

Thursday as in war all the time and for the workforce drowning? 
Man I remember them. Haven't heard from them in years dude! They used to be my favorite.


----------



## Gudj (Apr 13, 2010)

When "Full Collapse" first came out when I was in highschool I was really into them.
But the song in this video sounds alot different.


----------



## stanktank (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah man. Full collapse was the bomb dude. Paris in flames? Great song. It was my anthem for years.


----------

